# script fault on every web page



## gramesh (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi,
I am getting a script fault on almost every page I open in firefox. (Unable to attach either jpegg/pdf files !)
Also a popup many times asking me to download the ilivid download manager.

Specs: Win Vista, Firefox 19.0.2, Dell Latitude D630. Mcafee
Pls help.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 19, 2015)

Uninstall firefox and reinstall it while reverting the settings to default.

Better use Chrome with adblock (not adblock plus) extension.

PS: also replace McAfee with 360 Total Security.


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 26, 2015)

You are attacked by adwares just use - malwarebytes.org... It will remove all adwares and pup.


----------



## CAISC (Feb 1, 2015)

Looks like you have installed some free software from internet along with that  ilivid download manager comes bundled up,
and it is popping up again and again as  ilivid download manager files need to be downloaded, see Uninstall software option in windows to check if any traces of  ilivid download manager are there, if you find any remove it.


----------



## gramesh (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks all, the problem was a program called "Installmate" a browser hijacker.
The problem was solved by
1. Scanned the PC with AV Mcafee and Malwarebytes antimalware and selected clean option.
2. Reinstalled FF after completely uninstalling the previous version.


----------

